# 2010 Merak vs 2009 Prince



## abe-froman (Apr 3, 2010)

Morning all.

Let's get this straight, I have always lusted after an Idol (well the bendy frame 2008 one to be precise) but that's old tech now 

So I'm about to pull the trigger on a new bike and it was going to be a good deal on Pinarello Prince...until I saw the new Merak.

The Prince still has it on looks imo but I fear Pinarello are going down the large corporate marketing machine route like trek, giant, specialized.

Anyone enlighten me...frame weights, rides, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Wrench Science sells both models. They advertise that new Merak tips the scales at 1090 grams while the Pinarello Prince Carbon weighs a claimed 900 grams.The Merak can accommodate a BB30 bottom bracket and a 1 and half oversize fork and head set.


----------



## abe-froman (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks. Doing far too much research today and not enough work! Tempted by a Storck also. This ain't easy!


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

I like to you to get the De Rosa Merak so you can review it for the forum members here. I am severely tempted to get one myself but I already have a KING 3. I am finding myself thinking more along the lines of a Primato for the time being.


----------



## abe-froman (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm taking a trip to the local(ish) dealer tomorrow as they have one in stock, not sure if it's my size. They also sell Pina and Storck so I should be able to get some good info. They also did my bikefit so I'll be able to check which one suits me best.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

abe-froman said:


> I'm taking a trip to the local(ish) dealer tomorrow as they have one in stock, not sure if it's my size. They also sell Pina and Storck so I should be able to get some good info. They also did my bikefit so I'll be able to check which one suits me best.


I take it from your silence that you've made a decision/purchase? What was it??


----------



## abe-froman (Apr 3, 2010)

Not yet I'm afraid. Week got busy and ran away from me. This week some time for sure. Tempted by the storck now mind. Ahhh decisions decisions.


----------



## luonto (May 10, 2010)

I'd be interested also in experiences of Merak 2010 

Also, which groupset would you stick on it?


----------



## abe-froman (Apr 3, 2010)

Groupset would have been a no brainer - campag record/super record...but...

After some more research and a trip to a local dealer, I'm not going down the De Rosa route  Unfortunately no demo bike to ride and a price tag that gets you into so many other options and I've decided to go down another route. Either the Storck or Parlee.

I suppose part of it's the worry of being an early adopter of a new frame, the lack of any real road test reviews and the slightly more bespoke nature of the other two brands (especially the Parlee) fits with my needs.

I'll own a De Rosa one day, but I'm now thinking that it might be a classic rather than a new carbon model.


----------

